# Kabota ZG 222



## CaptJB (Aug 17, 2011)

I bought a new ZG 222 Zero turn lawn mower @ 5 hours it went to shop its problem was blue smoke when we shut it down. @12 hours it went back to shop the blue smoke was all the time now. Shop mechanics said My engine was shot. The problem is fuel getting into base washing the rings out. Kubota is dragging their feet @ replacing the motor...with 12 hours on it. My dealer wanted to get a new engine for it right away but Kubota would not let them. Here we are 2 weeks later many test and they finally approve a new motor??? I thought i bought a good Product?????? Well no one can say for sure what caused Engine failure @ 4-12 hours, initial complaint was 4 hrs it went to shop they said nothing was wrong??? Anyone out there having same problem??????????

PS
Now i have to wait another week Kubota dragging their
feet they don't want to be in any hurry to fix their 
problem... They are not in any hurry to keep a new
customer happy!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still waiting maybe another week or more!!!!!
My dealer on the other hand has offered to cut my grass 
with his personal mower....


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum JB! Hope things get in order for you real soon. I think from the perspective of a manufacturer like kubota, I believe they need to rule out abuse or neglect. I'm sure they see lots of that, ans something with so few hours on it would certainly be suspect to them I'm sure. No matter who made it even if it were a Toyota or whatever, I'm certain that you'd go through the same issue of waiting and wondering. Nothing against you. They'll make you whole!


----------



## CaptJB (Aug 17, 2011)

*ZG 222 The Saga Continues*

Last post new engine finally on the way. Well new Engine arrived with more problems.... They Meaning kubota sent their old style engine meant for older tractors/lawn mowers. This engine has been around for 8 years, the engine i had was a first year variety, (the EGR) valve took it out... This older engine is not compatible with the wireing set on my mower .. At this time we are waiting on an adapter to make fuel pump work the way its supposed to....

Let u kinow if i ever get it back!!! Looks like somebody @ kubota should have
thought of this going in swapping a new style to an old style.....


----------

